# Ich werbe Dich! Allianz+Horde - Blackmoore



## Zippo2512 (18. Juni 2015)

Fakt ist: Ich möchte das *Mount.*

Ich werbe jedoch *nicht nur einen* sondern *mehrere*, alle die wollen.

Ich *helfe *auch beim Leveln ob *Allianz *oder *Horde*, spielt keine Rolle da ich *beide Fraktionen* auf dem Server *Blackmoore* vertrete. (da der Server *gut ausgeglichen* ist und *sehr gut bevölkert* ist.)

Ob ihr auf dem Server Blackmoore spielen wollt, liegt bei euch, da wir sowieso *Battlenet Freunde* sind, klappt es auch *Serverübergreifend.*

Also ja, ich möchte zwar gerne das Mount aber ich bin auch* Hilfsbereit *und habe Zeit *ab 15:00 Uhr *bis open end um euch zu leveln, ratschläge zu geben u.v.m.

Falls ihr Interesse habt dann meldet euch, ich würde mich freuen.

 

Gruß Zippo2512


----------

